# Where do you get your pet-bits from?



## SarahLily (May 18, 2012)

I'm scouring the net for somewhere that I can get a few more hammocks, litter tray, etc. from, but somewhere that is good value for money. I'm nosing on some Ebay shops and they sell some good bits, but i'd prefer somewhere i can also order dog food etc from, so I only go to one site for everything


----------



## purplesponge (Nov 10, 2012)

whatever you do, dont go to pet planet... their customer service is awful, i received the wrong items in my order, and im still waiting 2 months later for them to send the right thing out, seems good coz they are cheap and have everything but not as good as it seems!!


----------



## SarahLily (May 18, 2012)

Ooh that doesn't sound good! I'm looking on zooplus atm, but it's hard to 
find somewhere that caters for all pets and isn't too expensive. 

I'm trying to find cage accessories etc but also food, I feed my dog James Wellbeloved wet and dry food, I notice that JWB also do a ferret food, would anybody reccommend this?


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2012)

Try these two 

www.EquineCanineFeline.com Online UK Pet Accessories, UK Pet Supplies, Rat, ferret, chinchilla, hamster, rabbit, guinea pig, cat, dog and horse products with FAST UK Delivery!

ratRations.com, Rat food, base mixes and herbs


----------



## SarahLily (May 18, 2012)

The equinecaninefeline looks fab!


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

I get litter trays and large cardboard tubes etc for my buns from Wilkinson, cheapest I have found. xx


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

I use these:

www.EquineCanineFeline.com Online UK Pet Accessories, UK Pet Supplies, Rat, ferret, chinchilla, hamster, rabbit, guinea pig, cat, dog and horse products with FAST UK Delivery!
Pet Supplies, Pet Food, Dog Food, Cat Food and Pet Accessories at Zooplus (Can't recommend highly enough! Ive had brill customer service and everything has always arrived quickly)
ratRations.com, Rat food, base mixes and herbs

They are my top 3


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Like the rest the ones i frequently buy things from are:

Zooplus

EquineCanineFeline

RatRations

Absolutely amazing websites with great prices and variety of things and always helpful if anything goes wrong

Be warned once you start buying from them you can't stop, my Zooplus account has seen a lot of purchases in the last year!


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 26, 2012)

Ditto Peter


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

double ditto


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Mostly ebay for small pet stuff, I find its better than the big chains. Food comes from Vet UK though, its very cheap.


----------



## Nat88 (Oct 18, 2012)

I mainly use Equinecaninefeline and Vet UK. Everything has always arrived quickly and the prices are reasonable.


----------



## maisey (Oct 26, 2010)

I use Zooplus as well and I love it, only takes a couple of days for my order to arrive and they have lot's of perks. 
For my first order I got 10% off plus a free gift (dog treats) 
I filled in a survey so they gave me 5 pounds off my next food order, they also have lot's of sales etc. 

I will be cheking out these other places though


----------

